# A question.....



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?

Just curious....


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

More than one at a time, many more!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

speni said:


> one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


Me too except I've got the next two or three sorted out but then, sometimes I change my mind :roll: I don't like having more than one on the go.

Not trying to trump you speni!!


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

usually have 2 or 3 going at one time - a mindlessknitting project, a complicated must concentrate project and a quickie


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Currently have 4 WIP, in my knitting box, and family looks at it and says: "this lifetime or the next?" LOL I just point out that when something isn't going well with one, I know I pick up another and give the brain a rest on the troublesome one. That is why there is always at least one mindless one in the box such as a dishcloth, or dishtowel. Mindless knitting, but sometimes all you need to make it through the one causing the problem!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Many, many going of multiple crafts as I spin, knit, crochet, weave, tat, bobbin lace, net and other things....so LOTS and soooo many more in the head and wishes.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

For the most part, I do one project at a time. If I don't do that, I lose interest and that means an unfinished item. I do have many next projects lined up in my mind though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

evesch said:


> Many, many going of multiple crafts as I spin, knit, crochet, weave, tat, bobbin lace, net and other things....so LOTS and soooo many more in the head and wishes.


I have a multitude of crafts as well... so there are several things afloat at once... I do try to keep the knitting confined to just a couple WIP's and then there are always a couple UFO's that poke their nose through occasionally.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I usually complete one project before I start another and I purchase the yarn for a project only when I am ready to knit it. I must confess though I am working on a project now and need one more ball of yarn but they don't have it in our local store so I have to go across town, so I started a pair of wrist warmers.


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Before becoming a KP watcher, I always finished one project before starting another. Now I have dishcloths going for mindless knitting, a sock still in progress for a bit of a challenge and have just started a shawl. It is nice to be able to pick up something different when I get frustrated with one.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I was hoping nobody would ask.


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I like to have several going at once, I get bored with one and change to another. Keeps life more interesting to change it up. I want to knit everyday, but I don't want to knit on the same thing everyday.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I currently have two dishcloths, two blankets and one wrap on needles. The blankets are my traveling knitting, for long car trips. The dishcloths are my car projects, for short trips around town or standing in lines. The wrap is my actual project.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Sometimes I finish, sometimes I don't. Sometime I switch to one of my other craft hobbies, sometimes I just get bored.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a teddy, socks, cowl, sweater, slippers and shawl on the needles. I keep thinking about other things to knit or crochet....


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Never used to have more than one before KP. Now I have one easy or child's size one and one more complicated or adult size.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

I have one in the lounge ...one in the bedroom (for sleepless nights) and millions in my head ha ha


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

At the moment I only have 1 wip , I'm trying to be good. If I have more it's usually 1 simple project like a hat for tv watching and 1 more difficult thing that I can do in peace and quiet.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> I like to have several going at once, I get bored with one and change to another. Keeps life more interesting to change it up. I want to knit everyday, but I don't want to knit on the same thing everyday.


 :thumbup: I kind of see knitting (for me) as one vast experiment - a research project. I have trouble sticking one thing through to completion unless there's a deadline (& then it's not that much fun racing the clock). Every time I see something new that I've never done, everything drops so I can give it a try.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

speni said:


> one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


That's it exactly! I can't tell you how fast I'm working to finish this second sock just so I can get on to the next project. I had three lined up then your friend and mine, Jessica Jean, posted a link to a pattern that I'm going ape over! It will be next and is the incentive for me to knit the sock... knit the sock... knit the sock. So what am I doing here on KP? Must go knit the sock.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I always have multiple projects - for a couple of reasons. 
1. Like with food, my appetite for new projects is bigger than my stomach.
2. I like to have projects of different sizes and different complexities for different situations. I.E. I need something small, fairly simple and repetitive for stop lights and travel, etc.
3. I need something complicated for TV evenings at home.
4. And sometimes, I just need a quick project for a friend of special situation. 

P.S. Even as supportive as my husband has been for the last 41.5 years, he would be over the moon if I only had one project at a time going. But then, he'd probably miss the golden opportunities he has to tease me about current and new projects. Who know?


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

i like all of the above answers. I want to do more than i can, and it gets boring. have two prayer shawls both on needles, have made about 50 chains to make that gorgeous Snake "thing", need to find different colors, still then separate them into "go together colors", two preemi4e blankets, oh, my mind is just full of these wonderful things lined up in tote bags, waiting for me to get around to them. Will i ever finish ? probably not...


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a commute project--- for my 90 minute bus/subway trip 2x a day---a scarf or simple baby blanket.........my good TV show --must pay attention--little dishcloths or bibs or hats and my "hubby is watching sports" more complicated project--plus a couple of beading projects for when my fingers and wrists need a break!! Busy hands busy mind!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Always have at least 2 going. If I get bored( or frustrated) with one, I switch to the other.


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

I knit, crochet, sew and quilt and when get tired of a project I put aside. Called UFOs (unfinished objects) Have special bins picked up at Dollar shop for each project. Right now finishing up Barbie clothes that started before Christmas.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I was hoping nobody would ask.


LOL! Nice little dream world you live in!   :XD: :XD:


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

I asked because I knit something say a scarf or a cowl and then looking at the yarn I think "wow, this would look good if it was made up as......"

Am I the only one that does this? Am I nuts?


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Usually only one project unless I am working on a baby blanket or something that takes a longer time. Then I will do a short project because I get bored with the longer one. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

katyboom said:


> I asked because I knit something say a scarf or a cowl and then looking at the yarn I think "wow, this would look good if it was made up as......"
> 
> Am I the only one that does this? Am I nuts?


No, you're not nuts, nor are you the only one to do this. It's part of the reason my stash has grown to gargantuan proportions! I see a (whatever) in a thrift shop. It's poorly made, or it has gorgeous yarn that I _want_, or it's been torn. So, I buy it for far less than the yarn new would have cost, rip and knit. I don't often rip out projects I've begun to reuse _that_ yarn, not unless it's barely begun, and it's been years since I last knit a stitch on it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> ... Every time I see something new that I've never done, everything drops so I can give it a try.


 :thumbup: I have no _need_ to knit, so it's all fun. I'm easily distracted, especially since KP began three years ago!


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


I like to have two on the go....the upstairs one when watching TV, and the downstairs one when watching my husband cook dinner!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Too many to count, but am working on finishing things off now . I have train knitting and home knitting. Only because the home knitting needs sewing or is too heavy to take with me.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

For me, one project at a time, couldn't be bothered with packets lying around with half projects. But that's just me


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


Well you asked the question, what's your answer.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I always have a few projects on the go at the same time...makes for a bit of variety. When they are all close to being finished, I have a "wall to wall" knitting weekend, where all I do is finish things off, and if I finish all projects before 3pm on Sunday afternoon, I start a new one. I do plan what I want to do and when I want it finished by.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Good grief, Am I supposed to count all of those? Trying to finish some things before the Olympics knit and the Harlequin Coat KAL, but am now working on a shawl edging that I never thought would be such a huge undertaking. 1126 live stitches on the edge of the shawl, with two 32-stitch rows for each one. OMG. But I'm determined. And in addition to some WIPs in my basket, I've got yarn and patterns stacked up in my stash.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

It depends. If it's a simple, uncomplicated pattern, I will finish before starting something else. A complicated shawl pattern, on the other hand, will cause me to knit something simple just to rest my mind.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I always try and complete one before starting another, that way it spurs me on to finish the present work so I can start the next one. How's that for discipline. :lol:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually have 2-3 projects at a time. I make myself finish one before I start another. I find if I have more projects than that - there's one that just gets left out & gets very little of my time or attention.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

way too many going at one time. its like quilting just can't seem to stop!


katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


----------



## Glynisr (Jan 21, 2014)

Usually I have a knitting and a crochet project on the go.
When my hands ache I crochet when my arms ache I knit


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


I used to control myself and have no more than 3 projects on the needles at a time, once I finished one project I would begin another while continuing to finish the other 2.

I have set 3 projects aside, a sweater with only the sleeves left to do, an entreclec afghan that I wish I hadn't started and a beautiful lace dolman sleeve top that for some reason, I keep procrastinating.

On the bright side, I have made 5 dog sweaters and over 30 hats for donation as well as a hooded jacket and scarf for myself in the last 2 months.

I will get back to the other 3 projects eventually... :?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Two or three at a time.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I have made a resolution to finish putting together my incomplete toys before starting anything else.


----------



## judemomma1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I generally have one project going. Although,because of commissioned work, crocheting one and knitting project in progress at this time.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I almost have at least three at a time, some to knit , some are crochet


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

rujam said:


> I have made a resolution to finish putting together my incomplete toys before starting anything else.


Yeah, I made that resolution, too. Oh, well....


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually finish the project's knitting or crocheting, however I do have one that needs buttons and another that needs a backing on it, that will be done tomorrow. I have started a shawl now. I usually have the next project thought out well in advance of finishing the one that I am on.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Sometimes I complete a project before starting a new one, especially if it is small, like a cap. But most of the time I have several in progress.


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

one at a time for me


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I was hoping nobody would ask.


Mmmm?! :roll:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

I always have at least 2 projects going at the same time--usually a long-time project like an afghan and the other something short-term like a child's sweater. That works for me. It keeps the longer project from going so stale that I don't want to pick it up and the smaller project gives me the gratification of seeing something finished.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had to think about this a bit. I think my mind is always off and running on different things but, generally, it is one project to completion. When I run into a problem, it is hard to start another project as the first one gnaws at me like a road block. Wish I could be like this with all the paper work that accumulates in my house.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I like to have 3 or 4 going at once with different size needles (easier on the hands to switch off) and different levels of complexity or size. I get bored if I only have one. However, when I get close to finishing a project, I tend to drop everything else until I'm finished. While I know lots of you do, I can't imagine having all the pieces of a sweater done and not rushing to sew it up. Finishing a project is one of the highs of knitting, especially big projects.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes I have a couple items going at once, but I do that with reading books too. I always have about2 or 3 going.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too!!!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Ohhhhh, lots and lots. Quilts and knits. Dishcloth, scarf, shawl, cowl, socks and 3 sweaters. 4 are within reach of my chair and I pick up whichever one strikes my fancy at the time. I have my quilting UFOs down from 35 to 6 or 7. I'm working on it but will never be a one-at-a-time kinda girl!


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

jjschue said:


> Sometimes I finish, sometimes I don't. Sometime I switch to one of my other craft hobbies, sometimes I just get bored.


Me too!


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Thought I only had 3 but when I started to count them up, the total is 6--oh well!


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have three or more projectss started. When making one item, I get bored, and then I make mistakes. Especially when I am making leg warmers (a big thing with my grand daughters who are in to dance). Then there are socks. I can not zip through a pair of socks. When I start a large item, I have to have something small that I can rest with. But with all of this, I am thinking: that is an interesting pattern, think I will do that next.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

many WP  - both knitting and plastic canvas


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been working on a Kaleidescope throw for at least two years on and off..I finally decided I want to get this finished for my daughter so have been working on the triangles every day ..I just have twelve more to go (the whole thing had 96 triangles each with 52 rows starting from 1 stitch and working each row up to the 52. I have always had another project going and have finished them (they weren't boring or kept repeating themselves)..so I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel and want to reach it...soon...


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Usually have a pair of socks going with anything that requires alot of concentration. When my mind gets tired, I pick up the socks for awhile.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I am not the knitter that so many of you are! I usually have just one going at a time. (I don't count the occasional dishcloth!). Right now I am trying to get socks to come out the right size. My first two pair were a little large around--and I have big feet! My next big project is another triangle shawl. When working on that I might also have socks going just because they are more portable.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Multiple items are WIP. One is a baby afghan that I don't need finished until May so I only work on it sporadically. I also have a top for myself and a shawlette on needles. I will not start anymore, yea right.


----------



## Engprof (Dec 9, 2013)

I always have two at a time, one mindless (usually a chemo or baby hat for charity), and one to which I have to pay more attention. I try not to have more than that on the needles.


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I do one at a time. But I always have my next project ready to go.


----------



## mertonlass (Aug 24, 2013)

I have one main project on the go but started another as felt I needed a change after doing a few similar things.It's quite refreshing to have second project at hand sometimes .But I always make a point of finishing what I start.


----------



## Rthimble (Jan 23, 2014)

In knitting I have 2 projects going, however I cross stitch and sew as well :shock: So let's just say I should have a needle in my hand every minute of the day ! lol !


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I have 3 projects started but one day I work at one and then the next day I work at the other. That way they get done and I don't bored unless I have a tablecloth started then I work at that most of the time


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sitting in front of me I have a quick knit scarf that is halfway done. THE reasoning is the other half will go quicker! On my lap, I'm over halfway through a cowl I started yesterday. SweaterBabe had a cowl featured Saturday that looked perfect for some chunky yarn I picked up a week ago. My darling fabric yarn bowl has a lacy scarf made from a Z_____ball. Just had to start something out of it! In addition is a cowl made on small needles from a drapey yarn that should look smashing!.. Now put away until I finish a couple of these is a nice shawl on large needles I plan on using this spring and a beautiful vest that is almost finished except for the large collar and it will be perfect for Easter wear!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Let's see.....there is the poncho (almost finished for about two years....may rip it out cause I don't like the color), a pair of socks, longterm lace shawl project and the scarf for gd that will be finished soon. I won't mention quilt projects as I have not touched them since the start of my 3 year spinning and knitting binge. All kinds of spinning projects floating thru my brain. Oh the brioche scarf....maybe it doesn't count as it really is a practice piece for me to learn brioche. I should say I am learning but SLOWLY.


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Always more than one .


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I usually have 1 knitting project, 1 crocheting project and 1 painting in the works. My hubby and I also go out to lunch, walk on the beach (yes, even in the cold), go to movies and plays. I'm never bored.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

I usually have one knit, and one crochet project running concurrently. Also a jigsaw, or some jewellery making/ repairs. Always have a book on the go too. I do whatever I am in the mood for at the time.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I always have a pair of socks going, plus a more complicated pattern that needs more concentration.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

I do one project usually at timethough might finish mitten and later go back and make the other half. As some times I want to do another project and do that between mittens.I have quite few projects to do .As got family and friends requesting me to make them for them.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Many :-( I finished an "arm-knitted" scarf and have been up in the air trying to come up with a new project. Now, I have a cabled scarf to finish, two baby blankets, a project I don't even recall the pattern, but here I go looking for something new.


----------



## mkayknits (Aug 30, 2011)

I usually have just one at a time. I knit in the living room while hubby watches TV and one project can create enough clutter on its own. Plus, I just like to finish one thing before starting another. I also don't buy yarn unless I'm ready to start a project, although I have some extra skeins now that I received as gifts. Like many of you, I do have at least three or four projects in mind to do next. When I finish what I'm working on I try to read my own "passion meter" to choose what's next.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Let's see.....there is the poncho (almost finished for about two years....may rip it out cause I don't like the color), a pair of socks, longterm lace shawl project and the scarf for gd that will be finished soon. I won't mention quilt projects as I have not touched them since the start of my 3 year spinning and knitting binge. All kinds of spinning projects floating thru my brain. Oh the brioche scarf....maybe it doesn't count as it really is a practice piece for me to learn brioche. I should say I am learning but SLOWLY.


I put my brioche on hold too! I hate ripping,ripping and more ripping....


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have my home knitting (usually a bigger project, my away knitting (something small and portable), my car knitting (just in case I forget my away knitting). I also have UFO projects. I would get bored working on one thing at a time.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am very strict with myself and always finish one thing before starting another!! I am in the minority, I know!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit with two different charity groups and have one or two items going for each plus something for my personal use for me or as a gift, and always a pair of socks as something small to keep in my purse. Eventually everything gets done, and I sure am not bored by any one project.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, to both. Pretty much always.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Katyboom...that is the cutest miniture pup I ever seen. (your avatar) Did you crochet him?


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

More then one thing going on


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I usually have two just in case I get bored doing one


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

This is sooooo funny. I was always taught growing up to complete one thing before you start another. And I did practice that until......KP. Now I usually have at least 2 going on at 1 time.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!
This depends. I *try* to complete projects before diving into a new one, but more often than not I have 2 - 3 projects on the needles. I have a prayer shawl on the needles which I mostly only knit during our weekly meetings because everything I knit at home gets cat hair knit into it (which might or might not be OK). I am working on toe-up-two-at-a-time socks for myself & just did the heels on both socks yesterday. I started making myself a sweater a couple of weeks ago, but gave up because the armhole was waaaaayyyyy too small... I just got _Knit to Flatter_ in the mail, so I'm going to read that & then I'll go back to trying to make a sweater. 
I guess it depends. I like to have a smaller/more portable project for when I have to sit & wait somewhere & I like to have a project which requires a little less thought so I can sit there & knit while playing D&D. Sometimes those are the same project, it depends. However, I also promised myself that I'd knit *for myself*. I did succeed in finally knitting myself a shopping bag (the farmer's market bag pattern on Ravelry, if I recall correctly - everyone I knit one for raves about it). Hence the multiple projects... 
I'm like that with books, too. I'm currently on book 5 (Dance with Dragons) of the series starting with _Game of Thrones_ & I'm reading _Fool Moon_ (2nd book in the Dresden Files) & I'm reading the textbook for one of the classes I'm teaching, _The Cambridge Guide to the Solar System_. Some books are just better for curling up with next to a mug of tea & other books are great for when you have to sit & wait for things.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

More then 1 project on the go..but I try to keep it at 3 projects and when I finish one ...start another.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Usually two or three at a time. When I get bored knitting, I switch to crochet or the other way around! At present, I have two projects going.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well we have to have more than one going at once ... I am always in the process of getting a project together to be done... working on one... and finishing one up  its keeps me in my "Happy Happy" state all the time... oh and when I'm too tired to knit!!! I'm looking at patterns


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have so many different projects on needles. I find myself wanting to do different things so it all depends on what I want to knit. Therefore, I finish a project and move on.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

ccrotty489 said:


> usually have 2 or 3 going at one time - a mindlessknitting project, a complicated must concentrate project and a quickie


This is how I am!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

never just one project going on and always anxious to get one done so I can add another.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


I usually have one I'm working on , another that is my "lazy no brainer" project and then 2 or 3 waiting to start!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

speni said:


> one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


WOW! Now that's discipline!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Had to stop working on the 3 afghans to work on a new pair of leg warmers after I got the ones I have caught in a zipper and torn. It's slow going bc it's on US #4 ndls. good thing I'm short and don't need longer ones!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

No more than three things going at one time easy, challenge, and fun.That closes my knitting bag.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I always complete a project before I begin another Just how I roll :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CatyG (Dec 13, 2013)

My head is always on the next project. I just can't help myself


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CatyG said:


> My head is always on the next project. I just can't help myself


It's amazing, eh? And never does your yarn stash have " the right color"!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

6 WIP. 3 that are crochet that I just go tired of. 2 knitting that require sewing ( Have I mentioned I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hate sewing)

and 1 crochet project that I ran out of yarn for and am just waiting for 2 more skeins to arrive.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I usually complete each product in turn, but I am making another cable top for my son-in-law and noticed a drooped stich, which because it is cable is not straight forward. Also, because the top is navy, it is difficult to see the stitches at night in artificial light. I left off and started a baby cardigan, until the next day. I don't know which will be finished first, but probably the top.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I try to finish the project I'm working on before starting another. Sometimes when I get really frustrated with a particular project I will put it aside and do some small item. I always have what I need for at least two projects to begin when I finish the first one.


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

yes i have about 6 things on the go must just pick up one and finish it


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

More than one, but not a bunch.

Right now I have 3 on the needles. A scarf for me has taken a back seat. A little project for DS is also on hold. Working on a hat and cowl for SIL's birthday next month.


----------



## maxine040 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have several started, waiting to be finished. When I see another pattern that excites me, I start it right away. If I see a new stitch that I've never tried, I have to see if I can master it, or find a pattern where it can be used. I get bored with a project if it takes too long, but eventually come back to finish it.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

The only time I have more than one is Christmas time. The rest of the time one only....


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


WooHoo! There's always a new pattern or ball of yarn to pick up and try, isn't there? Right now I have 4 projects on the go. I have friends who have a lot more than that, all the time, but they are expert crocheters and work fast. I am no expert and I'm as slow as a turtle.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I only do one project at a time, its too confusing cor me


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

lynncarol33 said:


> For the most part, I do one project at a time. If I don't do that, I lose interest and that means an unfinished item. I do have many next projects lined up in my mind though.


Ditto.... I have one sock I did't like the yarn and I doubt if it will ever get a partner.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm with ccrotty489! Always one simple, one complicated--and then a few others I'm deciding whether to finish or not.


----------



## beejaye (Aug 25, 2013)

speni said:


> one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


Me too.


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have to have 2 projects going on at one time, avoids getting bored, or if I don't want to pay too much attention, I'll work on the easier one.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep seeing that I have a private message and have to download the inbox viewer to see it----question this before downloading it?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Just one at a time??? Never!!! Always have a scarf going - always have a baby blanket going - for those times when I am too tired to think! Often have slippers on one set and a hat on another set.... oooh, this is beginning to sound silly - I had better stop confessin'


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I was hoping nobody would ask.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cottageq (Jan 13, 2014)

It is about the journey and the moment..no knitting police..life is too short to worry about it either way..knitting is a social outlet, a personal enjoyment or a way to just "get away".., a turtle and hare event..no matter..


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

On the idea that variety is the spice of life I have way more than one wip. And I am always finding a new pattern to try here AND not to forget my dear youngest who wants a new hat when she sees the right yarn.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

It depends on who I am making the project for. If I am making it for myself & see another project I want to make, I'll set it aside. If I am making something for someone else & see something I want to make, I'll finish the project I am making before start a new project.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Never have, Yet. I'm trying to catch up! :-D


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> Well you asked the question, what's your answer.


I have a pair of socks, a teddy bear, a beard hat, a lace afghan, a shrug, wristlets, a cowl and a scarf.... All spoken for. Plus requests for a giraffe, baby sweater and socks....

That's my story and I am sticking to it... Lol


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I usually have a least one home project and one car or traveling project. If wip gets to big I can't take it to the car or doctors appointment. Sometimes I just start an afghan square in the car or doctors office and this way I use up my scrap yarn.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I usually have a least one home project and one car or traveling project. If wip gets to big I can't take it to the car or doctors appointment. Sometimes I just start an afghan square in the car or doctors office and this way I use up my scrap yarn.


----------



## katyboom (Feb 27, 2013)

Linda6885 said:


> Katyboom...that is the cutest miniture pup I ever seen. (your avatar) Did you crochet him?


Thank you but no... I have a rotti that I wish was that little but she is about 100 lbs of love and kisses...


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


It is rare that I begin a second project before finishing the WIP. However, when I have a needle break...it is easy to begin a new project while waiting for replacement to arrive. Also at Christmas time...needed about 5 gifts quick...and finished them all in the middle of working on a pair of socks.
Jane


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I lost count a long time ago!
Who's counting?


----------



## cottageq (Jan 13, 2014)

Why count?


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

I usually have 2 projects going at once. One I work on during the daylight hours when my mind and eyes are fresh and I can see to follow the pattern. The second one I knit during the evening while I "watch" TV . . .usually a throw or afghan of somekind.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I got 5 different ones going and knit depending on my mood at the moment.
Toby's Mom


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm like several others here, I always have some mindless knitting project(s)going on, something challenging to work on & a couple of others just to make life interesting. I almost always finish all my work. If I find I'm in over my head I find someone who can help me out. I belong to a "Knitting Social" at our local JoAnn's store & we all help each other. The Social is another wonderful service that JoAnn's provides.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I nearly always have about 3 different projects on the needles.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

one at a time


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

OAAT versus ...

I'd like to say I do OAAT - alas, I'd be fibbing.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Just glad i can chew gum and skip at the same time!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

There are always several in the pipeline.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I usually have a couple things going at a time.
More than that, I get a little anxsy! :-D


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

ccrotty489 said:


> usually have 2 or 3 going at one time - a mindlessknitting project, a complicated must concentrate project and a quickie


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

never finish till I am good and ready,lot's of the times I get A new pattern or new yarn and I just cannot contain myself gotta see if I can do whatever but I do finish the projects..... sometimes I get bored with working on a sweater and pick up my sock knitting it's just fun for me to do what I want when I want.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I just learned that creative people get bored quickly so I am happy to admit I have at least 2-3 WIPs at a time, and am always looking at new patterns to try when I'm finished with what I have now.
Since all my knitting/crocheting is for charity newborn afghans and hats, I have one knitted project and one crocheted project going at once. That way I use my hands differently and give my tendonitis a rest while trying not to be so bored with just one item.
Looking at patterns last evening on the computer and I just found my next 3 projects!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

many, ans some I haven't worked on in years.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

One knitting one crocheting this gives my fingers and wrist a rest because they are in different positions. Anita


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

I have quite a few 'wip's. One thing small and easily portable, for carrying around to do in waiting rooms, staff room etc. I might have a big project (See 'Blankets' topic.) that goes on for months. I also have something for babies that I am trying out - a new design - for my 'Cuddles and Cocoons' I am hoping to make to sell. Then I always have a project on the go for one of my two lovely grandsons.  
This month's projects have been: a cowl for myself made by 'arm-knitting', a tiny pair of socks for a porcelain doll for a friend's niece, a really boring football scarf for my hubby, two cocoons for my business-to-be, a textured patchwork baby blanket, a cowl for a friend, a jacket for my youngest grandson and a coat for a friend's dog. All 'wip' at the same time!! Is anyone else as mad as me?


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

jonibee said:


> I have been working on a Kaleidescope throw for at least two years on and off..I finally decided I want to get this finished for my daughter so have been working on the triangles every day ..I just have twelve more to go (the whole thing had 96 triangles each with 52 rows starting from 1 stitch and working each row up to the 52. I have always had another project going and have finished them (they weren't boring or kept repeating themselves)..so I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel and want to reach it...soon...


You must show us when its done!


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

nuclearfinz said:


> 6 WIP. 3 that are crochet that I just go tired of. 2 knitting that require sewing ( Have I mentioned I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hate sewing)
> 
> and 1 crochet project that I ran out of yarn for and am just waiting for 2 more skeins to arrive.


That's why I only make in-the-rounds (will adjust pattern to accommodate), top down, or provisional cast-on ...... more than enuff opportunity to experiment and be happily challenged. Life's too short (anymore) to create a negative situation for myself ;o)


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Let's see.
One sweater that needs ALL the seaming.
One tank top that is nearly done, it's just waiting for summer to say "finish me!"
One shawl that I THOUGHT was finished until I decided to tink back and add length to.
One one-piece sweater that I keep for working on when I need something simple to do for an evening, or a take-along project.
One blanket that I'm in the design phase of, I drew it out so now I have to write up the pattern. I'm getting the yarn in the mail today! 

So, that's 5, plus a pillow for my son that I have the pillow form and the yarn for but haven't started it yet.

You just HAD to make me spell that out and face it, didn't you! :shock:


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> It's amazing, eh? And never does your yarn stash have " the right color"!


So true! My stash never has the right yarn for the next project!


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> This depends. I *try* to complete projects before diving into a new one, but more often than not I have 2 - 3 projects on the needles. I have a prayer shawl on the needles which I mostly only knit during our weekly meetings because everything I knit at home gets cat hair knit into it (which might or might not be OK). I am working on toe-up-two-at-a-time socks for myself & just did the heels on both socks yesterday. I started making myself a sweater a couple of weeks ago, but gave up because the armhole was waaaaayyyyy too small... I just got _Knit to Flatter_ in the mail, so I'm going to read that & then I'll go back to trying to make a sweater.
> I guess it depends. I like to have a smaller/more portable project for when I have to sit & wait somewhere & I like to have a project which requires a little less thought so I can sit there & knit while playing D&D. Sometimes those are the same project, it depends. However, I also promised myself that I'd knit *for myself*. I did succeed in finally knitting myself a shopping bag (the farmer's market bag pattern on Ravelry, if I recall correctly - everyone I knit one for raves about it). Hence the multiple projects...
> I'm like that with books, too. I'm currently on book 5 (Dance with Dragons) of the series starting with _Game of Thrones_ & I'm reading _Fool Moon_ (2nd book in the Dresden Files) & I'm reading the textbook for one of the classes I'm teaching, _The Cambridge Guide to the Solar System_. Some books are just better for curling up with next to a mug of tea & other books are great for when you have to sit & wait for things.


Oooh! I like the sound of a knitted bag for market! Which one do you recommend? There are lots on Ravelry - I just did a search.


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

Nanny Val said:


> Ditto.... I have one sock I did't like the yarn and I doubt if it will ever get a partner.


Will it become a sock puppet? Lol!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i will finish my little afghan,than i will finish my doll clothes i had started before,did not like the way it looks, so i needed some time to think about it.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


It depends on what I am making. Baby items, hats, scarves & other quick knits get completed before starting another project. Intricate knitting has a project mate of mindless knitting for the frustrating times that I need to put it down & do something else.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

more than one! Carry with me project, large project, intermediate project.


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

One of each kind.. One knitting, one cross stitch and one crochet.. At present I am also in the process of making candles...


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Usually more than 2. 
With my dressmaking I have one project I can do without my teacher's help and one that definitely needs her assistance. 

Pretty much the same with my knitting as I have only just returned to knitting and my work was never up to much. 

However since joining my knitting club I am learning all the time - at present just completed top of one slipper sock, and also am practising with dp as never used them before - long way to go until I get use the proper wool though and just so I don't lose my interest I have started knitting face clothes using designs found on line. 
Great fun. Am just about to start one of the map of Texas!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

sometime I have 4 or 5 going at one time


----------



## Lindalhs65 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have 2 different scarves with funky yarns, a prayer shawl going, they will stay on needles as I have 2 afghans to crochet before the weather gets too hot to hold them.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i always have at least 2 or 3 in case i get bored.


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

All my life I have done one thing at a time knitting or sewing, but for some reason I suddenly have 2 knitted things on the go and some sewing too. Very unusual LOL


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Deefercrafts said:


> All my life I have done one thing at a time knitting or sewing, but for some reason I suddenly have 2 knitted things on the go and some sewing too. Very unusual LOL


I think having multiple WIPs is a contagion that is spread via KP LOL


----------



## Scorpio70 (Jan 24, 2014)

Usually more than one, but not more than two.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I usually finish one project before I start another one. UNLESS I'm stuck and need some help and can't get to the yarn shop I go to for help. If that happens I will start another project.


----------



## miatamama (Sep 12, 2013)

I usually finish one project before I start another one. UNLESS I'm stuck and need some help and can't get to the yarn shop I go to for help. If that happens I will start another project.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have 5 works in progress right now. lol (simple legwarmers to wear under tall boots [I finished one so far], another pair of leg warmers that flare at the bottom to wear over jeans, an afghan [which I started last year], a cowl, and a baby blanket).
I get bored with one so then I switch to another for a while. I'll be trying to concentrate more on the baby blanket, though, because the baby shower is coming up soon.


----------



## Rherlih (Nov 30, 2011)

I always have multiples. Easy on the hands that way. And variety is best.


----------



## AnnemariesKnitting (Oct 25, 2013)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


I have quiet a few UFO's (unfinished Objects), but I am slowly working through them.

At the moment I am working on fIngerless gloves/Mittens, a bag, a pair of socks and have an intarsia jumper in the knitting machine

:?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

misellen said:


> I think having multiple WIPs is a contagion that is spread via KP LOL


Couldn't agree more lol!


----------



## Nan of four (Nov 8, 2012)

I am currently on a patchwork high so knitting is taking a bit of a back seat. I do have one knitting project that has been waiting two years to be finished!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I have one crochet and one knit project- although at this exact moment I only have the crochet left to finish. I haven't decided what to start knitting yet. I ordered a Sampler from KnitPicks- it was the Brava bulky earth tones and it was on sale! It might be my next project.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I too have many UFO's. Is a matter fact I knit in my sleep. In the morning I cant figure out who frogged my work.
I think it is our ghost. He is very naughty sometimes.
But that is another story.


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

I always have three in progress.A big one for instance a afgan, then two smaller for trips in the car.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually have two projects on the works at the same time, sometimes three. One for during the day when there is time and the pattern is complicated and needing light, one for when my husband and I are going somewhere and he drives (speeds up the time in the car when it is a long ride) and one for at night when we are returning in the dark (I need a simple pattern in the dark).


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

ccrotty489 said:


> usually have 2 or 3 going at one time - a mindlessknitting project, a complicated must concentrate project and a quickie


That's me too :thumbup:


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have 3 and one that doesn't count one as I think I am going to frog it and start something new with the yarn...


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost always have more than one going at the same time!


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

speni said:


> one at a time, i always have the next one thought out, and that makes me finish the one i am working on


Me too mostly. Rarely 2 on the go at a time.


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Usually have about 3 things on the go - get bored working on the same thing all the time.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I always have many going at the same time.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I have at least three projects going on at a time. One, usually bigger, for home. One in my bag, which goes with me to appts., etc and another in the car while I am waiting to pick others up. I actually get bored or frustrated if I don't have at least that many


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I do one at a time and pretty much buy what I need so haven't much of a stash.


----------



## earlpay (Jan 20, 2014)

I always have a number on the go at one time but set a goal to complete a project approx every two weeks." Variety is the spice of life "!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Ooooh! that is a sore spot with my DH. I have lots of projects going on all the time. Don't have a list, don't really want to know. Sort of a 'ostrich with my head in the sand', LOL

kk


----------



## cheryls123 (Dec 12, 2013)

One at work, one at home, and one for church related times. When I finish the one at work, the one at home moves to work. I also have several projects lined up for when I finish something. It gives me something to look forward to.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Most of the time i work on a project until it is complete. Occasionally I will start another project before I complete the one i am working on.


----------



## B5218 (Jan 12, 2014)

I usually have a small project in my everyday purse and a separate small project to take to my knitting group. I also keep 2 major projects going as I like to switch. Additionally, I keep one project at my daughter's house (450 miles away) so that I don't have to pack yarn when I travel.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

evesch said:


> Many, many going of multiple crafts as I spin, knit, crochet, weave, tat, bobbin lace, net and other things....so LOTS and soooo many more in the head and wishes.


Me, too! pj


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> I do one at a time and pretty much buy what I need so haven't much of a stash.


ditto.... I only have bits which are left from projects and that drawer is full. Plenty for granny squares and I went through a phase of crochet brooches but there is still lots left.


----------



## jenven (Dec 5, 2012)

At this moment in time I am knitting a cardigan for my 1 year old granddaughter, a jacket for my 2 year old granddaughter, a little red chunky knit dress for my 4 year old granddaughter and a shawl for my daughter. Those are the ones I can remember but no doubt if I looked closer I would find quite a few more!!! Oh just remembered a chunky cowl as well!!!!!


----------



## mystyblu (Apr 2, 2013)

Always more than one project. Usually at least one of each knit and and/or crochet.


----------



## dgallagher (Jan 3, 2013)

I do one project at a time. I knit slowly and need to concentrate. However, I buy yarn all the time if I see something I love. That is getting to be a dangerous habit!!


----------



## Nannymarge (Dec 29, 2012)

OCD I am afraid,I can only knit one thing at a time, never start another project until the first is finished. I am exactly the same with books, if I start it I must finish it even if I am not enjoying it.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

a very elderly lady shared with me years ago, if I was reading a book and not enjoying it after about 100 pages, she gave me permission to stop reading it and go onto some other book to enjoy. this has been my rule ever since!!!!!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ccrotty489 said:


> usually have 2 or 3 going at one time - a mindlessknitting project, a complicated must concentrate project and a quickie


... and a small one I can take on buses and do in the car etc (only is someone else is driving, in case you were wondering if I needed my license revoked) - it is often the beginning of a larger one.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

gakernil said:


> a very elderly lady shared with me years ago, if I was reading a book and not enjoying it after about 100 pages, she gave me permission to stop reading it and go onto some other book to enjoy. this has been my rule ever since!!!!!


You go 100 pages before stopping?? You must have tenacity! (Actually, it's a good suggesting and one I've sometimes followed.)


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

...good suggestion...


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Many,many. Kniting, crochet, quilting!!! and keeping up on KP


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

if it is really bad, I quit at 50 pages!


----------



## Nannymarge (Dec 29, 2012)

Conscience will not allow me to give up, the guilt kicks in and I have to carry on with the project or the book.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Life is too short to voluntarily do things that make us unhappy. We are forced by law and work and other obligations to do many things that we do not want to do or that make us unhappy. I am certainly not going to do anything that I don't enjoy if I don't HAVE to.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Usually like to finish what I'm knitting before starting another. However, on projects that take longer, I sometimes start a quick knit just to have a break. Like others, I also have the next project in the pipeline and ready to go. Jane


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I also read several books at a time, I always have.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

good question. I am working on two projects right now finishing a vest and starting a baby blanket, and already thinking of the next project after the vest is done.


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mindless project that I work on during my lunch break or watching TV, and a mindful project for my "quiet in the house, I'm alone" time. Always 2-3 WIPs going at the same time.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

how are you in ill coping with the subfreezing temps. Looks like you'd rather be golfing


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

Right now -knitting 3 neck scargs on one needle- Afgan-and a baby blanket. I take the smallest project with me when I have to sit and wait for appointments.


----------



## titan (Dec 23, 2012)

oops meant 3 neck SCARFS.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


Interesting concept, but as a Gemini, it ain't gonna happen. I knit because I enjoy it. When it's not enjoyable I put it down and do something else.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

stillhopeful said:


> You must show us when its done!


Yes, it would be nice to see it.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

B5218 said:


> I usually have a small project in my everyday purse and a separate small project to take to my knitting group. I also keep 2 major projects going as I like to switch. Additionally, I keep one project at my daughter's house (450 miles away) so that I don't have to pack yarn when I travel.


This is funny! My daughter asked me to crochet her an afghan when I visit with her, and said I could keep it at her apartment to work on. I did do this, but the afghan took over two years to finish - most of the time was spent visiting. It felt good to have a project available that I didn't have to carry!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on how the first project is going. If I am having trouble, like my yarn has scrabbled I start something else.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

CarolA said:


> I just learned that creative people get bored quickly ...!


It's not that I get bored - it's that something else catches my eye and I move to that.

Might be a bit of my ADDorable behavior. ;-)


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sandraj....we're coping, but there's no other option. Weatherman tells us it will be 28* tomorrow....real heat wave. Trust me when I say, "I'm so over winter!" 3" snow predicted for tomorrow, 3" more on Saturday...ugh! Golf season can't come soon enough. LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a few WIPs and I am trying to finish them all but it will take me a long time as I have another craft I like doing as well.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Me too - I try to finish one before starting another. Gives me more incentive to complete the project.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

katyboom said:


> How many of you complete a project before starting another and how many have more than one project on the go?
> 
> Just curious....


For me, the question would be - how many projects do you have going at once, and are you insane for starting yet another?

:wink:


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

SweetPandora said:


> For me, the question would be - how many projects do you have going at once, and are you insane for starting yet another?
> 
> :wink:


Oh yes - I am insane. Just added a toy ball to the list of wips!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I usually have two or three projects going, but also sometimes start a fourth when I come up with an idea for a pattern and want to work it out before I forget what I was thinking about it. For this, I just do some swatches to decide on which way to use it.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

This topic has given me permission to put the scarf aside that I chose to make on my cruise to New Zealand. We just got back yesterday and I bought the yummiest yarn. 3 different possum yarns, and the best of all - 1100 yds of aran wool spun and dyed by a fellow KPer that brought her magnificent wool to the marketplace in Picton, NZ. I can't wait to put aside the half finished scarf and get these beautiful yarns on my needles. I'm so excited and inspired.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I also have possum wool from NZ. I will be knitting a jacket with it but daren't start yet as I am mad to have WIPs to finish off.


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a few WIPs - two afghans; baby shoes; Barbie and Ken clothes and a couple of other small items. I just pick up whatever my current mood directs me to.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Irene P said:


> I usually have two or three projects going, but also sometimes start a fourth when I come up with an idea for a pattern and want to work it out before I forget what I was thinking about it. For this, I just do some swatches to decide on which way to use it.


I should have also added that when I want a "quick project", I use my knitting machine. Knit a sweater body and then do the neckline ribbing by hand, be it for a v-neck or a crew neck. I can have it all done in about 4 hours (depending on interruptions!)


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I have more than one only because I am working on a lace weight shawl and can only knit on it at home since every row is different and the shawl is worked from a chart only. I have a hat for knitting in the car and a sock when I keep making the same stupid mistake on the shawl and need to put it aside for awhile.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

I try to do one at a time. It drives me crazy to leave a project unfinished.


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I rarely have more than 2 projects at any given time. That being said, I am more likely to have only one.


----------

